# DIY Household Cleaners



## gekko62 (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought it might be an idea to have a household cleaning thread,so if anyone has a great simple idea or recipe,please share!  

All the soap scum talk inspired me to have a go at my old preform shower pan that's so old 1/2 the coatings come off.There's a bad patch in the corner that was here when I moved in that wouldn't budge,even with ajax or gumption or domestos. So I googled & came up with this.Worked a treat! 

1/2 cup bicarb
enough liquid detergent to make a creamy paste
1/2 tsp glycerine(to keep it soft if yr making more than 1 use worth)
To which I added a few drops 5x orange,for greasecutting & fresh smell

It's the consistency of cake frosting.Use a tablespoon or so on a gentle scourer.Apply,leave 5min,then scrub & rinse.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 8, 2009)

My favorite homemade household cleaner is the vinegar/dish detergent mix that Kittywings posted about  on the other thread.  Mine is a little different in that I mix mine in a 30 oz bottle, add  2 cups white vinegar, 1/4 cup blue Dawn dish detergent & then fill the bottle with water.  

  I also make a soft scrub dupe that I love to use to clean my ceramic stovetop and kitchen sink.  It is a no measure recipe - dump about 2 cups of baking soda into a bowl, add a couple of good squirts of blue Dawn dish detergent and add enough water to make a paste that is fluid enough to squirt out of a bottle.    Transfer it to a squirt bottle.  Shake before each use.    After I wipe down my stove top with this, it leaves a cloudy film so I squirt it with the above vinegar/dish detergent mixture; wipe it dry and the glass just sparkles!


----------



## SoapMedic (Sep 12, 2009)

not necessarily a cleaner, but I make my own fabric softener. Apparently liquid fabric softener works by coating the clothes with a special substance. Also, clothes tend to feel stiff after washing/drying if there is still detergent left in them. So first step for softer clothes is to cut detergent use in half except for extremely soiled clothes. After 2 weeks of using this fabric softener my clothes were actually brighter, too.

Fabric Softener: (small amount to try): 
1 cup baking soda
1 cup white vinegar
2 cups distilled water
1/4 tsp lavender, eucalyptus or other clear eo (optional). (don't use an eo that is not clear as clothing could be stained.) (also don't use a vinegar that is not clear!!!)

put baking soda into a plastic bottle, then add vinegar to the water and add the mixture to the baking soda. Remember that the reaction between vinegar and baking soda will cause fizzing and bubbling, so you may want to do this in the sink.  Then add eo if you are using.

To use: add 1/4 cup to washer at correct time, or for the pre-fill washers just fill to the line as you would with regular fabric softener. The baking soda sinks to the bottom so be sure to swirl before pouring.

You can easily expand this recipe. I buy white vinegar by the gallon and use the empty bottles to hold my fabric softener.


----------



## IanT (Sep 13, 2009)

I stay on the white vinegar/h20/peppermint EO.... its awesome


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 16, 2009)

I use white vinegar and water to mop the floors and wash windows.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

how ironic that as i read this, the banner ad at the bottom of the page is for Oxi Clean  

any good carpet cleaner recipes (for spots)


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 16, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> ...any good carpet cleaner recipes (for spots)



equal parts clear amonia and white vinegar then add a good squirt of dishwashing detergent -  put in a spray bottle and spray on spots or  just dip a brush into the mixture and scrub out spots.  I've had great success with this recipe for spot cleaning carpets.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

okay, the picture of your dog reminds me of this one.

our cat has adopted a couch in our family room as his designated urinal   :? 

we have cleaned it, but have to keep the flipping thing covered in plastic, or he will keep whizzing on it (he's tried to whizz on it, even with the plastic (we've found the dried puddles)

anyone have any secrets for 1) busting that whizz scent residue out (to hopefully keep him from doing it again), and 2) keeping the stinking cat away from it (better yet)


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 16, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> okay, the picture of your dog reminds me of this one.
> 
> our cat has adopted a couch in our family room as his designated urinal   :?
> 
> ...



Been there! Try googling 'cleaning cat urine smell'. My cat is long gone,but I remember ammonia is a no-no for cleaning cat pee.Try white vinegar & baking soda.This site's quite good(they also recommend biozet.Not natural,but hey,when it comes to getting rid of cat pee....!)  

http://www.cat-world.com.au/CatUrineOdour.htm

http://www.catsofaustralia.com/urinestainremoval.htm


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks, gekko!


----------



## krissy (Sep 19, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> okay, the picture of your dog reminds me of this one.
> 
> our cat has adopted a couch in our family room as his designated urinal   :?
> 
> ...



try odoban for removing the smell. and for the cat this might sound mean but works so you could try it...
blow up some balloons and scare the cat with them. pop them, chase her with them, anything that will make her want to avoid them. then put some blown up balloons on the couch where she wants to pee. she will not go near the couch with the balloons and will not pee there.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 19, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> try odoban for removing the smell. and for the cat this might sound mean but works so you could try it...
> blow up some balloons and scare the cat with them. pop them, chase her with them, anything that will make her want to avoid them. then put some blown up balloons on the couch where she wants to pee. she will not go near the couch with the balloons and will not pee there.



Thats clever! I saw a similar thing done with dogs who dig. You take a balloon,put some perfume or anything strong smelling in it then blow it up & carefully bury,make sure there's a nice pile of tempting fresh earth piled there.When doglet digs,there's a loud POP!! and a strong purfume smell in its nose(which they absolutely DO NOT like!)Couple of times with this and Mr Dog gets turned off by the whole digging thing,you get the garden back,& can plant seedlings again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a bottle of water and amonia and a bottle of vinegar and water. It is the only stuff I use at home and at my store.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 20, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> ...blow up some balloons and scare the cat with them. pop them, chase her with them, anything that will make her want to avoid them. then put some blown up balloons on the couch where she wants to pee. she will not go near the couch with the balloons and will not pee there.



 Funny Krissy!  Reminded me - we had a little cairn terrier that had separation anxiety and when left alone had a tendency to eat holes in upholstered furniture, especially our sofa and lazy boy chair.  She was petrified of plastic grocery bags!  I don't know why because to my knowledge she was never attacked by one or did we ever scare her with one.   When we learned of her fear of the dreaded bags and we were going to have to leave her alone, we would lay a few bags on the sofa or chairs and she would not even attempt to get on the furniture or try to eat it.  

Our conversation in the car would always revolve around "did you remember to put the bags out?" 

Sorry for the hijack!  Didn't mean to totally change the subject, just  could not resist sharing that little memory of my dog from long ago.


----------



## krissy (Sep 23, 2009)

*laundry soaps*

I got this Laundry Soaps list from another website and thought i'd share...
Recipe #1
1 quart Water (boiling)
2 cups Bar soap (grated)
2 cups Borax
2 cups Washing Soda
Add finely grated bar soap to the boiling water and stir until soap is melted. You can keep on low heat until soap is melted.
Pour the soap water into a large, clean pail and add the Borax and Washing Soda. Stir well until all is dissolved.
Add 2 gallons of water, stir until well mixed.
Cover pail and use 1/4 cup for each load of laundry. Stir the soap each time you use it (will gel).

Recipe #2
Hot water
1 cup Washing Soda
1/2 cup Borax
1 Soap bar
Grate the bar soap and add to a large saucepan with hot water. Stir over medium-low heat until soap dissolves and is melted.
Fill a 10 gallon pail half full of hot water. Add the melted soap, Borax and Washing soda, stir well until all powder is dissolved. Top the pail up with more hot water.
Use 1 cup per load, stirring soap before each use (will gel).

Recipe #3
Hot water
1/2 cup Washing Soda
1/2 cup Borax
1/3 bar Soap (grated)
In a large pot, heat 3 pints of water. Add the grated bar soap and stir until melted. Then add the washing soda and borax. Stir until powder is dissolved, then remove from heat.
In a 2 gallon clean pail, pour 1 quart of hot water and add the heated soap mixture. Top pail with cold water and stir well.
Use 1/2 cup per load, stirring soap before each use (will gel).

Powdered Laundry Detergent – 

Recipe #4
2 cups Fels Naptha Soap (finely grated – you could also try the other bar soaps listed at the top)
1 cup Washing Soda
1 cup Borax
Mix well and store in an airtight plastic container.
Use 2 tablespoons per full load.

Recipe #5
Hot water
1 bar (4.5 oz) Ivory Soap – grated
1 cup Washing Soda
In a large saucepan add grated soap and enough hot water to cover. Heat over medium-low heat and stir until soap is melted.
Fill a large pail with 2.5 gallons of hot water, add hot soap mixture. Stir until well mixed.
Then add the washing soda, again stirring until well mixed.
Set aside to cool.
Use 1/2 cup per full load, stirring well before each use (will gel)

Recipe #6
2.5 gallons Water (hot)
1 Bar soap (grated)
3/4 cup Washing Soda
3/4 cup Borax
2 TBS Glycerin
Melt bar soap over medium-low heat topped with water, stir until soap is melted.
In a large pail, pour 2.5 gallons of hot water, add melted soap mixture, washing soda, borax and glycerin. Mix well.
Use 1/2 cup per full load.

Recipe #7
2 cups Bar soap (grated)
2 cups Washing Soda
2 – 2.5 gallons hot water
Melt grated soap in saucepan with water to cover. Heat over medium-low heat and stir until soap is dissolved.
Pour hot water in large pail, add hot soap and washing soda. Stir very well.
Use 1 cup per full load.

Recipe #8
2 gallons Water (hot)
1 bar Soap (grated)
2 cups Baking soda (yes baking soda this time–not washing soda)
Melt grated soap in a saucepan with enough hot water to cover. Cook on medium-low heat, stirring frequently until soap is melted.
In a large pail, pour 2 gallons hot water. Add melted soap, stir well.
Then add the baking soda, stir well again.
Use 1/2 cup per full load, 1 cup per very soiled load.

Powdered Laundry Detergent – 
Recipe #9
12 cups Borax
8 cups Baking Soda
8 cups Washing Soda
8 cups Bar soap (grated)
Mix all ingredients well and store in a sealed tub.
Use 1/8 cup of powder per full load.

Recipe #10 – (Powdered)
1 cup Vinegar (white)
1 cup Baking Soda
1 cup Washing Soda
1/4 cup liquid castile soap
Mix well and store in sealed container.
I find it easiest to pour the liquid soap into the bowl first, stirred in the washing soda, then baking soda, then added the vinegar in small batches at a time (the recipe foams up at first). The mixture is a thick paste at first that will break down into a heavy powdered detergent, just keep stirring. There may be some hard lumps, try to break them down when stirring (it really helps to make sure the baking soda isn’t clumpy when first adding). I used 1/2 cup per full load with great results.

Liquid Detergents Note

Soap will be lumpy, goopy and gel-like. This is normal. Just give it a good stir before using. Make sure soap is covered with a lid when not in use. You could also pour the homemade soap in old (and cleaned) laundry detergent bottles and shake well before each use.
*If you can’t find Fels-Naptha locally, you can buy it online (check Amazon).

Optional

You can add between 10 to 15 drops of essential oil (per 2 gallons) to your homemade laundry detergent. Add once the soap has cooled to room temperature. Stir well and cover.
Essential oil ideas: lavender, rosemary, tea tree oil


----------



## MikeInPdx (Sep 25, 2009)

I take my soap scraps, ugly soaps, etc and shred them until I have about a lb of them.

I simmer this in about a gallon of water until they're completely dissolved and then stir in some washing soda. If they're heavily superfatted, I will stir in a small spoonful of lye.

I let it cool and the resulting mixture is somewhere between jello and   snot, depending on the soap used. 

Scoop up some of the glop and add it to warm water to wash dishes, floors, walls, clothes in a pinch......it's usually an ugly gray but the smell is interesting and nice (again, depending on what soap you used), and it works well.


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 25, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> okay, the picture of your dog reminds me of this one.
> 
> our cat has adopted a couch in our family room as his designated urinal   :?
> 
> ...



The best you could do for cat stains/ spray odors,and keep them from marking their territory again after the treatment is to use Boric Acid..It completely removes the odors and stains.It might take a few applications depending how deep it's penetrated.It's definitely safe for cotton materials..I've used it while house breaking a puppy..No stains..But try a test spot if your not sure..Safe to use around kids rooms.

Most hardware stores carry Boric Acid.Here it's in a large yellow bottle,red twist cap.It's usually marked as roach killer.Read the label.You want the one that specifically says "Boric Acid"

Using a spray bottle,add 1/4 boric acid.Fill it to the top with water.Shake well.
Spray the area,place a towel over the area,and blot it up.Remove that towel,get a clean one spray again..blot.Repeat as necessary.When you no longer smell it,give it one more squirt.This time leave the clean towel there and let it soak up everything and let it all dry out naturally..Repeat as needed.

It's definitely cheaper then getting rid of the cat or buying new furniture..

To keep him off the furniture in the future,set up penny cans,taped at the top,set them on the couch.Keep one for you to toss at his feet if he gets caught.My dawgs hate that can..Your cat might not like it either.

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/boric-acid-uses.html

Munky.


----------

